# fla·min·go



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

good report and good fish. not easy using a fly rod off the poling platform.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pics Pap!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

way to git on em bro!


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Good fish and great pics.thanks for sharing growing up in Homestead Flamingo is one of my favorite places on earth LCW


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

how do i find gps directions to flamingo?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> how do i find gps directions to flamingo?



In the Bible.








Google Maps, type in paradise.



It's the boat ramp 37 miles into Everglades National Park.


----------

